

Writing CSS the Right Way - Justineo
http://justineo.github.io/slideshows/writing-css/

======
dang
Lecture slides are not a Show HN. That requires a project or product people
can try out for themselves.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

